# AHCI Problem bei Windows XP



## Lesterdor (6. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend liebe Community,

ich soll für einen Freund seinen PC formatieren und Windows XP drauf installieren. Leider hat er eine SATA-Festplatte. Deshalb erkennt die Windows XP CD, auf welche nur Service Pack 1 integriert ist, die Festplatte nicht und kann daher kein Setup durchführen.

Im BIOS gibt es keine Möglichkeit die Festplatte als IDE laufen zu lassen. Beim Thema AHCI spuckt google eine Menge aus. Ein Hinweis ist, dass ab Service Pack 2 der AHCI-Treiber bei XP dabei ist. 

Ich habe daher eine Windows XP mit integrietem SP 3 erstellt. Leider kommt immer noch die Meldung, dass Win XP keine Festplatte entdecken kann...

Mir bleibt ja nur noch die Möglichkeit, den AHCI-Treiber via Diskette einzuspielen. Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie das geht? Woher bekomme ich den Treiber etc.?

Danke im Voraus und einen schönen Nikolaus weiterhin


----------



## Jellysheep (6. Dezember 2009)

Ist denn eigentlich AHCI im BIOS aktiviert?


----------



## Lesterdor (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jellysheep,

genau das ist das Problem:

Ich finde im BIOS keine Option, die anzeigt, was genau aktiviert ist. Daher gehe ich von einem aktivierten AHCI aus. Bin alles durchgegangen usw. Bei meinem Computer bzw. BIOS habe ich die Option, weiß also, wie das in etwa aussieht.

BIOS-Flash möchte ich nicht wagen, da ich es noch nie gemacht habe und es schiefgehen kann .

Muss man das integrierte SP 3 auf der CD irgendwie aktivieren, wenn XP die CD lädt ?


----------



## Jellysheep (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube, dass nLite das Update direkt integriert in die Installationsdateien, aber ob die auch beim Setup geladen werden, weiß ich nicht... 
Am besten lädst du dir XP SP2 (komplette Installation, nicht zusammengestückelt, damit müsste es ja auf jeden Fall gehen) herunter. 
Wenn du willst, kann ich mal mein XP SP2 hochladen, das geht aber frühestens morgen. (Weiß jemand, wo ich so eine große Datei hochladen kann?)


----------



## Lesterdor (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir auch schon überlegt, dass ich eine CD aus dem Internet lade, wo SP 3 (oder SP 2) gleich integriert ist. Ist sowas legal, falls die Quellen Torrent oder so sind?


----------



## Jellysheep (6. Dezember 2009)

Die CD runterzuladen ist wahrscheinlich legal, du brauchst aber noch einen CD-Key. Den zu holen ist dann schon eher illegal


----------



## Lesterdor (6. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend,

was mir gerade einfällt, ich habe hier eine Win XP - Prof. mit dem dazugehörigen Key. Geht deine Version dann überhaupt`?


----------



## Jellysheep (7. Dezember 2009)

Nur mit meinem Key...
Wenn die CD startet, was passiert nach und nach? (Bootet sie, läd sie Dateien, kommt das Menü zum Partitionieren / Reparieren etc.)
Funktioniert denn die CD bei einem anderen Computer?


----------



## Lesterdor (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jellysheep,

also:

1. Ich stelle im BIOS 1. Boot Device auf CD-Laufwerk
2. Lege CD ein und starte den PC neu
3. Er lädt die CD, es kommt der blaue Bildschirm und unten sieht man die Dateien, die kopiert werden
4. Es erscheint das Menü: Eingabe für Neuinstallation, R für reparieren und ESC für verlassen.

Sobald ich Enter drücke, kommt die Meldung, dass keine installierten Festplatten gefunden wurden...

Ja, die CD benutze ich schon seit mehreren Jahren und sie ist sehr zuverlässig...

Habe derweil jetzt den Promise SATA378 Driver V1.00.0.26 (ATA Mode) von asus.de geladen und vorher über F6 eingebunden, aber Fehler ist immer noch...

Damals war das bei mir auch, also bei meinem eigenen PC. Dort konnte ich aber im BIOS den SATA-Controller auf IDE umstellen... Heutzutage benutze ich Win 7, was AHCI usw ja sofort erkennt, da es Standard ist.


----------



## Jellysheep (7. Dezember 2009)

Wa spassiert wenn du bei der XP-CD auf Reparieren gehst?
Und probier mal, die CD von Win7 einzulegen.


----------



## Lesterdor (7. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

wenn ich R drücke kommt die selbe Fehlermeldung. Unter Win 7 läuft es problemlos, daher vermute ich ja start AHCI...


----------



## Jellysheep (7. Dezember 2009)

Hat vielleicht dein Freund oder ein sonstiger Bekannter ein Windows-XP-CD


----------



## Lesterdor (7. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

Leider nein... Er hat mein Key und die CD abgekauft, da ich ja jetzt Win 7 verwende. Komisch ist auch, dass er es mit der Diskette nicht erkennt... Vielleicht ist es ja der falsche Treiber, habe leider keine Ahnung.


----------



## Jellysheep (7. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht liegt's ja an nLite...
Probier mal dieses hier aus.


----------

